# NEW YORK | 39 West 23rd Street | 23 fl | Pro



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

Pope's hat now out, replaced by new COOK+FOX design:










------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Developer Officially Buys Pope Hat Site










Anbau Enterprises officially purchased the site at 22 West 24th Street, which cements its control over the block-through parking site from 23rd to 24th Street where it is planning to build Carlos Zapata's 23-story Pope Hat building. In an interview published in December 2011, Anbau's managing partner Barbara van Beuren said that the project was slated to break ground in August-November of this year. Zapata's folded glass Pope Hat design is a 23-story tower containing two units per floor with a few penthouses up top. The land at 22 West 24th was once the site of architect Stanford White's sex palace, where he carried on an affair with the very youthful Evelyn Nesbit before her lunatic husband shot White in a fit of jealousy. Anbau closed on the property for $3.5 million.

http://ny.curbed.com/


----------



## sbarn (Mar 19, 2004)

Unfortunately this one remains an active parking lot. Hopefully they get started on construction in the next year or so.









(photo by me)


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Not too fond of this design.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Habemus Papam!











--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Developer Officially Buys Pope Hat Site*



> Anbau Enterprises officially purchased the site at 22 West 24th Street, which cements its control over the block-through parking site from 23rd to 24th Street where it is planning to build Carlos Zapata's 23-story Pope Hat building. In an interview published in December 2011, Anbau's managing partner Barbara van Beuren said that the project was slated to break ground in August-November of this year. Zapata's folded glass Pope Hat design is a 23-story tower containing two units per floor with a few penthouses up top. The land at 22 West 24th was once the site of architect Stanford White's sex palace, where he carried on an affair with the very youthful Evelyn Nesbit before her lunatic husband shot White in a fit of jealousy. Anbau closed on the property for $3.5 million.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Carlos Zapata Reveals 'Lenten Version' Of "Pope's Hat"*






























> The wonky design for a new mixed-use tower just west of Madison Square, once left for dead but recently resurrected by developer Anbau Enterprises, is getting a mini-facelift. That plan from Carlos Zapata Studio will be presented to the Landmarks Preservation Commission on Tuesday, and offers a re-working of the condo entrance and facade at 22 West 24th Street. What's seen is mildly minimal, an expanse of flatness and offset banding that contrasts with the older buildings nearby. Apparently the 2007 design for the prominent Pope Hat set to rise over West 23rd is still intact.






























--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Site already prepared (thanks to a building collapse!):









http://wirednewyork.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15702


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

I like the bottom until it passes the buildings on the side of it in height, after that it gets kind of funky looking.


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

Is anything happening with this?


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Pope's hat now gone!*

*COOKFOX Reimagines Pope Hat Building as Crazy 3D Puzzle*












> Carlos Zapata's Pope Hat Building was one of the wackiest designs we've seen around these parts—in a historic district, no less—so it was with some sadness that we watched the plans for it slowly fizzle out over the years. But the site's new owner of the 39-41 West 23rd Street, Anbau Enterprises, who purchased it in 2010 for $18.5 million, still intends to build condos there, and luckily for us and everyone else who loves a good crazy building, they have retained the services of COOKFOX Architects for the redesign.
> 
> COOKFOX's new designs are less wacky than Zapata's Pope Hat, but still plenty wacky in their own right, featuring a base that rises up, stops, sets back, rotates 90 degrees, and continues up with a large cantilevered section, making the entire building look like two three-dimensional puzzle pieces, or perhaps a building wearing another building on its head. Unlike, the Pope Hat, however, which had a "curvilinear, sculptural form enclosed in a glass skin," the new form will be "more structural and rectilinear," which the architects felt to be more appropriate for the district.






























Since the LPC commissioners continue to have issues with the project, expect more changes to come...


----------



## Archaean (Apr 27, 2013)

What a downgrade.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

So, so much better. Fits NYC much better than the glass blob and it looks totally classy.


----------



## babybackribs2314 (Jan 5, 2008)

It resembles their proposal for 68-74 Trinity Place.


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

Oh well. At least, we got a great Zapata tower (which is similar to this proposal) by Astor Place.

It will be nice to get rid of that lot too.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Revised COOKFOX Puzzle Building Approved by Landmarks*












> COOKFOX's crazy cantilevered building proposal for 39-41 West 23 Street divided the Landmarks Commission when it was presented last month. A revised version of the design, simplified and toned down slightly, was presented yesterday and, although not every member of the Commission was convinced that the building is appropriate for a historic district, enough were that the plans were granted approval.
> 
> *The building, to be constructed on the site of another controversial proposal, the Pope Hat building (which never ended up happening)*, retained the basic premise of its original design—a nine-story base with a cantilevered section and secondary facade.


----------



## LondoniumLex (Aug 2, 2014)

Hopefully, this will start soon.

Today


----------



## RegentHouse (Sep 2, 2012)

The original design is amazing! Too bad we're getting a generic filler instead.


----------



## hordak1975 (May 5, 2012)

COOKFOX doesn't make generic fillers -_-


----------



## hateman (May 8, 2013)

COOKFOX are one of the best firms working in NYC right now. Their buildings are usually handsome and skillfully designed, and designed for New York. Those pope hat buildings are already dated and have horrible street level architecture.


----------



## RegentHouse (Sep 2, 2012)

hordak1975 said:


> COOKFOX doesn't make generic fillers -_-


If the Bank of America Tower wasn't a collaboration with first-rate world architects Adamson Associates, COCKFOX would give us some monstrosity like the Eventi. I refuse to consider the BoA Tower as one of their works.



hateman said:


> COOKFOX are one of the best firms working in NYC right now. Their buildings are usually handsome and skillfully designed, and designed for New York. Those pope hat buildings are already dated and have horrible street level architecture.


I agree the street level architecture in the current rendition is better than the previous, but the Pope Hat was far more innovative.


----------



## sbarn (Mar 19, 2004)

RegentHouse said:


> If the Bank of America Tower wasn't a collaboration with first-rate world architects Adamson Associates, COCKFOX would give us some monstrosity like the Eventi. I refuse to consider the BoA Tower as one of their works.


What? COOKFOX was absolutely the lead design architect for the Bank of America Tower, I know people who worked on it. Adamson merely did the construction documents.

The Eventi was designed by Perkins Eastman.

Some other COOKFOX works:

150 Charles








Source

City Point








Source

301 East 50th Street








Source


----------



## hateman (May 8, 2013)

Future projects:

Lafayette St:









Pacific Park:




































This is better than 90% of the stuff being built in nyc.


----------



## RegentHouse (Sep 2, 2012)

...


----------



## ophizer (Oct 18, 2010)

whats the name of that first proposal?


----------



## bodegavendetta (May 5, 2014)

ophizer said:


> whats the name of that first proposal?


300 Lafayette Street
http://commercialobserver.com/2014/12/aig-finances-related-and-largavistas-300-lafayette/


----------

